# Curl hair without Heat



## Music97 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey does anybody know of a way I can curl or make my hair wavy without heat/damaging my hair. Please don't suggest rollers, it has to be something I can sleep in.It's just that I have straight hair and it gets so boring...Thanks


----------



## divadoll (Jul 7, 2011)

You can use rag rollers.  Here's some instructions for it.  Its meant to be slept on and curl overnight.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 7, 2011)

If you want waves, why not braid your hair, when it is wet.

You can have 1-2 thick breads or several thin ones.


----------



## Music97 (Jul 7, 2011)

OK guys I'll try this thanks


----------



## magosienne (Jul 8, 2011)

You can actually sleep with rollers on, just add a hair net for more hold and security. That's the theory, but i'm not sure you can expect a quality sleep with those on LOL ! I've seen you can also use paper for rag rollers (michellephan video).


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2011)

Rag rollers as mentioned.

Pin curls with lots of bobby pins.

Braids - do various sizes for a more natural look.

Twists - similar to braids but you twist your hair and end up with ringlets.


----------

